# Paul and Team Solid.....Take 2!!!!



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello and thanks for reading 

Anyone that follow my last journal will know I was working with @solidcecil /Team solid and was making good progress and then I slacked off like an idiot! Then I put on all the weight I had lost and its back to square one again. This time will be better though, diet is better and mind frame is a lot better too.

I have properly started today as I have been to busy all week, although this should not be an excuse I just don't want to feel my diet/training is an inconvenience I want to enjoy it instead so didn't do anything till today.

So starting weight is..........19st 7lbs @ 5ft 11 and here are the pictures of how that looks........



Measurements of body parts are:-

Bicep - 17.5in

Thigh - 32in

Waist - 44in

Chest - 49in

Training consists of:-

Legs

Chest/Triceps

Back and Biceps

Shoulders/Calves

Looking forward to getting back in to it all now after my slacking off, need to keep focus this time round and not be lazy at all!! When I see what people like @biglbs can do with a lot of determination it makes me realise I need to focus more and push myself to achieve my goals!

P.S to anyone reading this if I slack off please give me a kick up the a$$ please lol and thanks for reading too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to working with you again mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Looking forward to working with you again mate.


Cheers mate!! It will be better this time!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck with your goals, hard work always pays off just focus on small goals.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mygym said:


> Good luck with your goals, hard work always pays off just focus on small goals.


Thanks for that mate!! Yeah I have realised now that its better to start off with smaller goals but with a big end goal insight than to just aim for the big goal straight away.

Thanks again


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks for that mate!! Yeah I have realised now that its better to start off with smaller goals but with a big end goal insight than to just aim for the big goal straight away.
> 
> Thanks again


I lost 5.5 stone in about 5 months being very very strict diet and training so it can be done, I had a picture of I wanted in my head and got there a year early! Which was shocking moment when I looked at some pics and thought **** I did it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks buddy yes you can,if I can ,anyone can, but don't build Rome in a day mate.....it took me 10 months to lose 92lbs,i also recomped and built muscle during this phase,as the balance was correct.

Good luck,i will follow you subbed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mygym said:


> I lost 5.5 stone in about 5 months being very very strict diet and training so it can be done, I had a picture of I wanted in my head and got there a year early! Which was shocking moment when I looked at some pics and thought **** I did it.


That is some unreal amount mate!! Well done for that!

I hope to have lost 3 stone in 6 months but its more about how I look rather than weight. Hopefully I can gain muscle whilst losing fat and the weight may not change as much but the look will(I hope) lol.

I also hope to be able to have that feeling of looking back and thinking wow I did it!! I bet it is an amazing feeling.

Well done again mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy yes you can,if I can ,anyone can, but don't build Rome in a day mate.....it took me 10 months to lose 92lbs,i also recomped and built muscle during this phase,as the balance was correct.
> 
> Good luck,i will follow you subbed


Your welcome mate!! Praises where its due!

Glad to have you following!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I neeeeeed to know where your abbi got that bra!! It's literary a life or death situation


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I neeeeeed to know where your abbi got that bra!! It's literary a life or death situation


Haha, it was from eBay a while ago. It cost about £2 with a thong aswell!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, it was from eBay a while ago. It cost about £2 with a thong aswell!!


Too much info.... :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, it was from eBay a while ago. It cost about £2 with a thong aswell!!


Damn! Thank you I will go look!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Too much info.... :innocent:


Never to much info when Abbi is involved haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck big man!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Good luck big man!


Nice one mate, hope to not be writing about pulling my house down anytime soon lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@danMUNDY here is the mention we spoke about :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck mate

Let's have better consistency this time :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Il be keeping a close eye on Paul to make sure he doesn't slack again.

Il have to get Abbi's number so I can get her to shout at him if I feel he isn't putting in 100%


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck mate, make yourself lots of small goals and when you reach one it will spur you on to go for the next one and so on :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Let's have better consistency this time :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, yeah there will be this time. Not going to slack now!!

Thanks for popping in!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Il be keeping a close eye on Paul to make sure he doesn't slack again.
> 
> Il have to get Abbi's number so I can get her to shout at him if I feel he isn't putting in 100%


Nice one Coach!

PS. You ain't getting Abbi's number, I get enough off her as it is(joking ofcourse) lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Good luck mate, make yourself lots of small goals and when you reach one it will spur you on to go for the next one and so on :thumbup1:


Aup mate, thanks for that. Yeah loads of little goals is the way forward for me I think. I have tried setting a huge goal and it hasn't worked so a different approach now.

How you getting on?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks for that. Yeah loads of little goals is the way forward for me I think. I have tried setting a huge goal and it hasn't worked so a different approach now.
> 
> How you getting on?


Making steady progress mate, leaned up nicely with SC's help before I began my bulk.

Only 3 weeks in but weight is increasing as is my strength.

Looking forward to the next 5 weeks now where I should start to make some good alterations to body shape etc


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Making steady progress mate, leaned up nicely with SC's help before I began my bulk.
> 
> Only 3 weeks in but weight is increasing as is my strength.
> 
> Looking forward to the next 5 weeks now where I should start to make some good alterations to body shape etc


Yeah I saw the 4 week's picture its mint mate. I actually have it saved on my laptop lol.

Have you got a journal or you just doing your thing??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking pull your finger out this time!!

Good luck with it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking pull your finger out this time!!
> 
> Good luck with it.


Haha, I will be this time mate!! You need to come in and be nice to me like you are to everyone else lmao.

How's the back?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My niceness is earnt not given willynilly mate. Impress and I will give credit where it's due. You've slacked so your getting harsh words from me for now lol

In pain!!!! Fcuking physio yesterday has made it feel worse.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Your wife is hot :rockon:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DazUKM said:


> Your wife is hot :rockon:


Second this. Well, she has some damn nice b00bies.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> My niceness is earnt not given willynilly mate. Impress and I will give credit where it's due. You've slacked so your getting harsh words from me for now lol
> 
> In pain!!!! Fcuking physio yesterday has made it feel worse.


I think that's fair mate, give me a month and you will be nice lol.

Is it a thing of worse before it gets better or just plain worse?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Your wife is hot :rockon:





Suprakill4 said:


> Second this. Well, she has some damn nice b00bies.


Thanks gents


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I think that's fair mate, give me a month and you will be nice lol.
> 
> Is it a thing of worse before it gets better or just plain worse?


Good. Wanna see you lean as fcuk.

Ermmm no idea mate. Got another session Tuesday.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good. Wanna see you lean as fcuk.
> 
> Ermmm no idea mate. Got another session Tuesday.


I will be mate, try and get under 15% BF for the 1st time ever I think. Then after that we will see. Need to get in shape for meeting you next year, can't have you showing me up lmao.

You are still training even with this bad back and you wonder why it hurts so much lol. Have the said what it is causing it or are they just trying to treat it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I will be mate, try and get under 15% BF for the 1st time ever I think. Then after that we will see. Need to get in shape for meeting you next year, can't have you showing me up lmao.
> 
> You are still training even with this bad back and you wonder why it hurts so much lol. Have the said what it is causing it or are they just trying to treat it?


Training is part of the recovery process mate. Not harsh training as such at all.

I've no idea. He said my left spinal erector is fcuked which I already knew from when I originally injured it. Things will be fine soon mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Training is part of the recovery process mate. Not harsh training as such at all.
> 
> I've no idea. He said my left spinal erector is fcuked which I already knew from when I originally injured it. Things will be fine soon mate.


Hope it gets better soon. Never had a bad injury(touch wood) but can imagine its fcuking horrible not just for training but for life in general.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Hope it gets better soon. Never had a bad injury(touch wood) but can imagine its fcuking horrible not just for training but for life in general.


Ill come back bigger and better mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill come back bigger and better mate.


That's the fighting talk I need to get in my head aswell!! No matter what you get up and try again!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> That's the fighting talk I need to get in my head aswell!! No matter what you get up and try again!!


I've shrunk loads and it's that what's made me more determined than ever mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I've shrunk loads and it's that what's made me more determined than ever mate.


How much you lost mate? I know you enough to know you will be flying to that gym the second you feel you back is recovered enough.

The weight and size should go on quickly though you bulk like fook anyway haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> How much you lost mate? I know you enough to know you will be flying to that gym the second you feel you back is recovered enough.
> 
> The weight and size should go on quickly though you bulk like fook anyway haha


I'm only 14.4 now. Pathetic. Want 16 by time diet for comp next year September. Yeah I'm fired up mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm only 14.4 now. Pathetic. Want 16 by time diet for comp next year September. Yeah I'm fired up mate.


You will **** that mate, when you bulk your weight goes up daily lol. You have got that easy! How many weeks out will you start the diet?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

We will see mate. 16 weeks apparantly. Ill never be massive. So going for absolute conditioning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry for the late post mate.

IN


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> We will see mate. 16 weeks apparantly. Ill never be massive. So going for absolute conditioning


You will get there mate, you have the determination and Jim has the huge knowledge to achieve what you want. Just got to get your back sorted now.

Is @Ash1981 still knocking about? Not seen him since I came back on and I know he popped in your journal sometimes.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You will get there mate, you have the determination and Jim has the huge knowledge to achieve what you want. Just got to get your back sorted now.
> 
> Is @Ash1981 still knocking about? Not seen him since I came back on and I know he popped in your journal sometimes.


He is prob busy with the twins mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry for the late post mate.
> 
> IN


No worries at all mate.

Welcome in


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> He is prob busy with the twins mate.


Oh sh!t yeah, they were due in October. I totally forgot, I was speaking to Abbi about him the other day aswell.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh sh!t yeah, they were due in October. I totally forgot, I was speaking to Abbi about him the other day aswell.


I think they were early mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I saw the 4 week's picture its mint mate. I actually have it saved on my laptop lol.
> 
> Have you got a journal or you just doing your thing??


Sort of got one but on another forum


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Sort of got one but on another forum


But there is no other site only UK-M haha. You should get one up on here :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think they were early mate.


What like proper early or just a bit?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> But there is no other site only UK-M haha. You should get one up on here :thumb:


Much less unnecessary comments on the 'other' site with no attitude etc :cowboy:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Much less unnecessary comments on the 'other' site with no attitude etc :cowboy:


What site is it mate? Not a member on any other, this site cracks me up most of the time lol. Luckily I missed it all going crazy for a bit as I didn't log on for a few months


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> What site is it mate? Not a member on any other, this site cracks me up most of the time lol. Luckily I missed it all going crazy for a bit as I didn't log on for a few months


Be glad you didn't. Place got overun by utter cvnts!!! Like these little pathetic gangs.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Best of luck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be glad you didn't. Place got overun by utter cvnts!!! Like these little pathetic gangs.


Haha, I have seen bits and bobs about it all but avoided looking to far in to it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Best of luck


Cheers mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I have seen bits and bobs about it all but avoided looking to far in to it.


And you do right to. Bunch of cvnts that think they are in a playground with bullying sad lives they lead obviously.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> And you do right to. Bunch of cvnts that think they are in a playground with bullying sad lives they lead obviously.


Lol, I have seen quite a few people are banned now. Seems crazy haha


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals m8 keep focused train hard :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mac1969 said:


> Good luck with your goals m8 keep focused train hard :thumbup1:


Cheers mate and I will be a lot more focused this time!!

:thumb:


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will keep popping in to see your progress and give encouragement


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mac1969 said:


> Will keep popping in to see your progress and give encouragement


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Diet has been near enough perfect today and training wasn't to bad either! Can't believe how much strength I have lost! Won't be happening again!!!!

Anyway today is my son's 2nd birthday so I have this to contend with . Not good at all haha

And for me it is  as well as chicken and veg oh and shakes where I get to use my modified whisk

 :lol:

Been a good day so far just need to get that strength back that I had. It wasn't a lot but it made me happy lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Diet has been near enough perfect today and training wasn't to bad either! Can't believe how much strength I have lost! Won't be happening again!!!!
> 
> Anyway today is my son's 2nd birthday so I have this to contend with
> View attachment 140515
> ...


Everything comes to he who waits,however he who persues it generaly gets there first

So puts makes you in the second category imo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Everything comes to he who waits,however he who persues it generaly gets there first
> 
> So puts makes you in the second category imo


Cheers big man. I will be grabbing the fooker by the tackle and making it do it lol.

Nice one for popping in with your kind words!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Get in there mate and get your results! I'm in, this'll be interesting :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Get in there mate and get your results! I'm in, this'll be interesting :thumb:


Cheers mate, all welcome in here mate!! Yeah it will be interesting I hope lol. Going to try and keep it that way anyway.

Thanks for coming in!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate, all welcome in here mate!! Yeah it will be interesting I hope lol. Going to try and keep it that way anyway.
> 
> Thanks for coming in!!


Good man! I know what it's like to lose your strength and try get it all back, I'm there at the moment. Happy Birthday to your little dude :thumb: ...don't you eat his munchies!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Good man! I know what it's like to lose your strength and try get it all back, I'm there at the moment. Happy Birthday to your little dude :thumb: ...don't you eat his munchies!


Yeah its weird lol, wasn't unreal strong before but it did make me happy  I won't be eating the munchies don't worry. My amazing wife was nice enough to tidy them away as soon as everyone was finished although I didn't feel tempted anyway.

You just getting back in to it as well then?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah its weird lol, wasn't unreal strong before but it did make me happy  I won't be eating the munchies don't worry. My amazing wife was nice enough to tidy them away as soon as everyone was finished although I didn't feel tempted anyway.
> 
> You just getting back in to it as well then?


That's a good woman! He have a good party? We got our 3years Bday coming up...I'm hiding under the table for that lol.

Yeah bud, hadn't trained since March, now 4week into the new routine and hating these lighter weights...it's amazing how drastic it changes. But compared to how long someone can live these days a couple of months to get back up to where we were at is nothing really


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's a good woman! He have a good party? We got our 3years Bday coming up...I'm hiding under the table for that lol.
> 
> Yeah bud, hadn't trained since March, now 4week into the new routine and hating these lighter weights...it's amazing how drastic it changes. But compared to how long someone can live these days a couple of months to get back up to where we were at is nothing really


Yeah he had a good time thanks. Only a few family round and that but he liked it so its all good. I was nearly hiding but just sat out the way chatting on here lol.

That's a good way of looking at it! Kind of in the same boat then! You going alone or you like me and got a coach??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah he had a good time thanks. Only a few family round and that but he liked it so its all good. I was nearly hiding but just sat out the way chatting on here lol.
> 
> That's a good way of looking at it! Kind of in the same boat then! You going alone or you like me and got a coach??


That's all they need mate, some family and their happy  . Haha, good plan...people can be so evil when one is cutting lol.

I'm a long term kind of thinker, but live day to day :wacko: . I'm in the situation where I train alone atm mate, I'm stuck in the house with agoraphobia since March because anxiety (no idea where it came from) got worse after I tried to deal with problem myself for over a year before...now paying for it...but getting there bud.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's all they need mate, some family and their happy  . Haha, good plan...people can be so evil when one is cutting lol.
> 
> I'm a long term kind of thinker, but live day to day :wacko: . I'm in the situation where I train alone atm mate, I'm stuck in the house with agoraphobia since March because anxiety (no idea where it came from) got worse after I tried to deal with problem myself for over a year before...now paying for it...but getting there bud.


That's mad!! My wife has agoraphobia and anxiety too, she is doing CBT for it at the minute! She was diagnosed with it at 14 and still has it now at 22. You getting any help?

I train at home too due to being with wifey 99% of the time but use a coach to help me out. If you ever decide to go for one let me know, @solidcecil is incredible and really knows his stuff.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> That's mad!! My wife has agoraphobia and anxiety too, she is doing CBT for it at the minute! She was diagnosed with it at 14 and still has it now at 22. You getting any help?
> 
> I train at home too due to being with wifey 99% of the time but use a coach to help me out. If you ever decide to go for one let me know, @solidcecil is incredible and really knows his stuff.


Ooft mate, since 14! I do see you talking about your wife a lot dude. Does she do training with you, I find it helps...or at least passes the time. Just started seeing a psychologist, second visit on Wednesday. My mistake was no sorted it sooner...that whole, it'll go away thing. The doc stuck me on propranolol too, it makes you too tired!

How'd you do that then mate? Done through here?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Ooft mate, since 14! I do see you talking about your wife a lot dude. Does she do training with you, I find it helps...or at least passes the time. Just started seeing a psychologist, second visit on Wednesday. My mistake was no sorted it sooner...that whole, it'll go away thing. The doc stuck me on propranolol too, it makes you too tired!
> 
> How'd you do that then mate? Done through here?


Yeah Abbi has had it years. We even met through the internet because she doesn't go out lol. Yeah I do talk about her a lot, she is my world  She will be my training partner from next week yeah, I haven't got one anymore and Abbi want's to do it so I am more than happy to oblige haha. Abbi only started treatment about 5 weeks ago too, she has just had her second appointment. Your lady supportive of you and training?

Will PM you about Team Solid. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Ooft mate, since 14! I do see you talking about your wife a lot dude. Does she do training with you, I find it helps...or at least passes the time. Just started seeing a psychologist, second visit on Wednesday. My mistake was no sorted it sooner...that whole, it'll go away thing. The doc stuck me on propranolol too, it makes you too tired!
> 
> How'd you do that then mate? Done through here?


Pm sent mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah Abbi has had it years. We even met through the internet because she doesn't go out lol. Yeah I do talk about her a lot, she is my world  She will be my training partner from next week yeah, I haven't got one anymore and Abbi want's to do it so I am more than happy to oblige haha. Abbi only started treatment about 5 weeks ago too, she has just had her second appointment. Your lady supportive of you and training?
> 
> Will PM you about Team Solid. :thumb:


That's a great way to meet mate :thumb: . Good to know you feel the same way about your woman as I do to mine  .

It'll be good for her mate to start the training, it's therapeutic and a great stress reliever!

Hoping it all works out for her bud...it's annoying having control of your body or mind.

Aye dude, she's really supportive and she's got a permanent clean house, so she can't complain lol. And she loves the training side of things, not that she does it, she just like to perv on me :lol:

Okay man :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the odds of this?

It is great on this forum,

not only do we share peasure and brains ,

but also empathy in similar situations,love to you all guys xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just popping in for another look at Abbi's t1ts mate. Yep, still awesome.

As you were.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's a great way to meet mate :thumb: . Good to know you feel the same way about your woman as I do to mine  .
> 
> It'll be good for her mate to start the training, it's therapeutic and a great stress reliever!
> 
> ...


Yeah she will definitely like it. She wanted to start a while back but then I stopped so she didn't start. From Monday she will!!

I can imagine its pretty bad having to live with it mate, I know Abbi really struggles sometimes.

How's things today mate?

And replying to the PM, yeah that's all good when your ready!! No point doing it if everything else will suffer. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What is the odds of this?
> 
> It is great on this forum,
> 
> ...


Yeah very strange really. We both deal with them same thing but luckily for me I just care for it where as @lee85 has to actually deal with it!!

Love to you as big man!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just popping in for another look at Abbi's t1ts mate. Yep, still awesome.
> 
> As you were.


Haha, yeah they are still amazing!!

Hope you and Leanne are well!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just seen this mate, good luck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this mate, good luck


Welcome in and thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How's everything today mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> How's everything today mate?


Brilliant thanks mate. Looking forward to back later, Abbi is coming to spur me on today so should be good. Chest is aching nicely today haha.

Just saw your thread on tearing your quad mate!! That sounds nasty mate, hope you recovery quickly!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah she will definitely like it. She wanted to start a while back but then I stopped so she didn't start. From Monday she will!!
> 
> I can imagine its pretty bad having to live with it mate, I know Abbi really struggles sometimes.
> 
> ...


Don't take any excuses mate, turn the TV off and be cruel for all the right reasons  . My missus talks about doing training, she might do squats one day, not be able to walk for a bit and not do it again. She does little things at weird times...but nothing consistent atm.

I don't know mate, it is embarrassing and can put you on real downer at times and you find it hard to socialize when people come round and also having to take time to breath deep and relax when anyone mentions outside lol. It's annoying tbh mate. But from your side and my missus side i can see it's got to be difficult too, having to do everything that is outside, shopping, taking kids to school, doing most of the phone calls, having to put up with it half the time has to be struggle because I think sometimes I can be running about to much always looking for things to do and moaning if someone doesn't wash a plate lol...Being stuck in the house does drive your a bit mental, but training is always there to release that pressure. In all fairness yous are very patient people, which we appreciate but our heads are too much up our ar*es half the time to say it. I just buy the missus perfume and other things to make her know that I don't take her for granted.

Good today mate, ready for a leg session, getting the coffee down the now :thumb: How's your house doing, all settled after the party?

Yeah, i think it's a good idea...will mail the dude in the near future. if i can shuffle things about, i recon it could be helpful


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Brilliant thanks mate. Looking forward to back later, Abbi is coming to spur me on today so should be good. Chest is aching nicely today haha.
> 
> Just saw your thread on tearing your quad mate!! That sounds nasty mate, hope you recovery quickly!!


Sounds good mate.

Yeah not the best thing to happen, currently trying to hop around the house on crutches :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Sounds good mate.
> 
> Yeah not the best thing to happen, currently trying to hop around the house on crutches :laugh:


Haha, I bet the doc in A&E nearly died when they saw your wheels lmao!!

What if it's really bad when you go for the scan, will it be a lot longer than 5 weeks off?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Don't take any excuses mate, turn the TV off and be cruel for all the right reasons  . My missus talks about doing training, she might do squats one day, not be able to walk for a bit and not do it again. She does little things at weird times...but nothing consistent atm.
> 
> I don't know mate, it is embarrassing and can put you on real downer at times and you find it hard to socialize when people come round and also having to take time to breath deep and relax when anyone mentions outside lol. It's annoying tbh mate. But from your side and my missus side i can see it's got to be difficult too, having to do everything that is outside, shopping, taking kids to school, doing most of the phone calls, having to put up with it half the time has to be struggle because I think sometimes I can be running about to much always looking for things to do and moaning if someone doesn't wash a plate lol...Being stuck in the house does drive your a bit mental, but training is always there to release that pressure. In all fairness yous are very patient people, which we appreciate but our heads are too much up our ar*es half the time to say it. I just buy the missus perfume and other things to make her know that I don't take her for granted.
> 
> ...


Yeah she will do it mate. She came out before and did a 1rm dead @ 70kg!!!! Was only her second ever deadlift and I mean literally second one not even second set lol. She is only 5ft 2 and 9st but lifts like that haha

I don't see it as stressful 99% of the time. Its just normal to us now, the kids understand and everything so now its about getting her better with it. Abbi is the same, she sometimes goes upstairs if people knock at the door or things like that. She is able to go out with me sometimes too which is nice but it does take a lot of planning and lists etc to get that far. Abbi looks after me to with gifts and that, I know how much she appreciates it. Don't tell her but I would do it anyway because I hate to she her worried about things like that.

I have back later, I do legs Friday due to school run and that.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I bet the doc in A&E nearly died when they saw your wheels lmao!!
> 
> What if it's really bad when you go for the scan, will it be a lot longer than 5 weeks off?


Haha, he asked me to pull my trousers down so he could see, so I did but forgot I had training tights on underneath. He did give me a funny look.

Yeah he said avarage is about 5 weeks, I'm hoping it's just shallow tears and nothing too bad. Going to get lots of Gh to help the healing process aswell


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah she will do it mate. She came out before and did a 1rm dead @ 70kg!!!! Was only her second ever deadlift and I mean literally second one not even second set lol. She is only 5ft 2 and 9st but lifts like that haha
> 
> I don't see it as stressful 99% of the time. Its just normal to us now, the kids understand and everything so now its about getting her better with it. Abbi is the same, she sometimes goes upstairs if people knock at the door or things like that. She is able to go out with me sometimes too which is nice but it does take a lot of planning and lists etc to get that far. Abbi looks after me to with gifts and that, I know how much she appreciates it. Don't tell her but I would do it anyway because I hate to she her worried about things like that.
> 
> I have back later, I do legs Friday due to school run and that.


Abbi's got herself a great guy with you mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah she will do it mate. She came out before and did a 1rm dead @ 70kg!!!! Was only her second ever deadlift and I mean literally second one not even second set lol. She is only 5ft 2 and 9st but lifts like that haha
> 
> I don't see it as stressful 99% of the time. Its just normal to us now, the kids understand and everything so now its about getting her better with it. Abbi is the same, she sometimes goes upstairs if people knock at the door or things like that. She is able to go out with me sometimes too which is nice but it does take a lot of planning and lists etc to get that far. Abbi looks after me to with gifts and that, I know how much she appreciates it. Don't tell her but I would do it anyway because I hate to she her worried about things like that.
> 
> I have back later, I do legs Friday due to school run and that.


I agree with solidecil, she did well bagging you mate...I know you probably see it the other way around lol.

F*ck man, that's great for her height and weight!! She's a machine...who'll be spotting who on the heavy sets lol.

You know mate, that's probably how my missus see's it too...I should maybe not assume she finds it hard. She never complains. I think sometimes people say less than what they want to say, maybe that's just me haha.

That's great she's getting out too mate, planning or no planning that's an awesome start :thumb:

Ehh...okay...I doubt she'll see this since yous would never share a profile :rolleye: :lol:

Enjoy your session mate, I'm just done now eating some korma


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Haha, he asked me to pull my trousers down so he could see, so I did but forgot I had training tights on underneath. He did give me a funny look.
> 
> Yeah he said avarage is about 5 weeks, I'm hoping it's just shallow tears and nothing too bad. Going to get lots of Gh to help the healing process aswell





solidcecil said:


> Abbi's got herself a great guy with you mate :thumb:


I bet his head was messed up for the rest of the night lmao!!! Not only did he see legs bigger than both his together but they were in tights too :lol:

And Abbi isn't the lucky one I am!! If it wasn't for her I would probably be in jail lol. She has done and does do so much for me its unreal.

I think we were made for each other 

Training update will be on soon


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet his head was messed up for the rest of the night lmao!!! Not only did he see legs bigger than both his together but they were in tights too :lol:
> 
> And Abbi isn't the lucky one I am!! If it wasn't for her I would probably be in jail lol. She has done and does do so much for me its unreal.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased you're both happy, she seems like a lovely girl, just not sure about her chest tatoo though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I agree with solidecil, she did well bagging you mate...I know you probably see it the other way around lol.
> 
> F*ck man, that's great for her height and weight!! She's a machine...who'll be spotting who on the heavy sets lol.
> 
> ...


Haha, It is the other way round mate. I have given her plenty of stress in the past and she hasn't killed me yet lmao.

I am getting worried about her training with me because of her strength, she will be lifting the same as me soon lol.

Yeah don't worry as much as you do about your lady because she will be doing it to help you out like I do Abbi. Its only stressful every so often and even then its not exactly the end of the world. If you are like Abbi you worry far to much about other people 

Korma!!! Bloody korma lol, my god I love korma haha. You updated your journal?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased you're both happy, she seems like a lovely girl, just not sure about her chest tatoo though


Lol cheers mate!! She is great! You may get to meet her one day if I can get to a show or something like that.

The chest tattoo is the dog's lol. Going to do a ST logo soon as well lmao


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol cheers mate!! She is great! You may get to meet her one day if I can get to a show or something like that.
> 
> The chest tattoo is the dog's lol. Going to do a ST logo soon as well lmao


Yeah would be great to meet you guys.

Haha, yeah I think she needs a new photo with the SolidTraining logo


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, It is the other way round mate. I have given her plenty of stress in the past and she hasn't killed me yet lmao.
> 
> I am getting worried about her training with me because of her strength, she will be lifting the same as me soon lol.
> 
> ...


I knew you would say that mate :lol: Good man, truth be told we have great who stood beside us before and don't grumble now, we're winning mate  (best thing Charlie Sheen said)

I'm worried too mate, don't disappear or not update if that happens :lol:

Yeah, that's exactly what the psychologist said mate, somehow we turn everything into a catastrophe...I really thought I was a laid back kind dude.

I know mate!! What's that all about?! The missus came home last night and her mum stayed over and they brought back all this Indian food!! No complaints here, happy days :thumb:

Yeah man, it's up now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right so training was great today, really enjoyed it!!

It was crazy the burn especially in my biceps. Kept form as far as I know  Done a couple of vids so it can be checked for me if you lovely readers wouldn't mind watching and letting me know!

One set of dead's at 90kg






One set of yates rows at 50kg






And also my post workout food


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah would be great to meet you guys.
> 
> Haha, yeah I think she needs a new photo with the SolidTraining logo


Hopefully get too soon, I really want to go see a show as I have never been before but not sure which one's are local to me. Going to look on the website soon to see. Got told what its called but forgot now lol, will find the quote and check.

The new picture will be up soon, going with username and ST logo too 

PS workout is above ^^^^


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I knew you would say that mate :lol: Good man, truth be told we have great who stood beside us before and don't grumble now, we're winning mate  (best thing Charlie Sheen said)
> 
> I'm worried too mate, don't disappear or not update if that happens :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha I won't be quitting this time mate. Even looking for new equipment to get better stuff at home rather than having to go gym.

I wouldn't complain about the korma either although I wouldn't eat it I would just stand smelling it and eviling Abbi while she eats it lmao.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Form looks ok mate.

With the deadlifts I would suggest sitting into it more and not to stick your chest out so fast at the top.

It's fine as it is, just some tips to maybe try.

Also had to turn the sound off on the second vid incase the neighbours heard :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Out in the garden with the dug! That's awesome mate! lol. Good man getting out in that freezing cold too :thumb:

All I would say is watch your speed, try and slow down on the deads...you're gonna need that back for the rest of your life


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha I won't be quitting this time mate. Even looking for new equipment to get better stuff at home rather than having to go gym.
> 
> I wouldn't complain about the korma either although I wouldn't eat it I would just stand smelling it and eviling Abbi while she eats it lmao.


Give her the man flu, that'll slow her down lol. As am I mate, after the new year I will getting a decent bench and enough of this danger training!

Haha, I know I shouldn't be mate, but my musclefood order isn't here yet, so f*ck it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Form looks ok mate.
> 
> With the deadlifts I would suggest sitting into it more and not to stick your chest out so fast at the top.
> 
> ...


Right so my a55 needs to be lower and take it a little slower.

And yeah sorry about the noises lol, can you see why I don't go to a gym lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Out in the garden with the dug! That's awesome mate! lol. Good man getting out in that freezing cold too :thumb:
> 
> All I would say is watch your speed, try and slow down on the deads...you're gonna need that back for the rest of your life





lee85 said:


> Give her the man flu, that'll slow her down lol. As am I mate, after the new year I will getting a decent bench and enough of this danger training!
> 
> Haha, I know I shouldn't be mate, but my musclefood order isn't here yet, so f*ck it


Yeah mate that's how I train, proper old school lol. I will definitely slow down on the next back day then!! 2 people say it and its a definite haha.

Good plan that is. Man flu is the worse thing known to mankind lmao so that should definitely slow her down haha.

You enjoy that curry mate, you aren't stepping on stage tomorrow so enjoy while you can


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah mate that's how I train, proper old school lol. I will definitely slow down on the next back day then!! 2 people say it and its a definite haha.
> 
> Good plan that is. Man flu is the worse thing known to mankind lmao so that should definitely slow her down haha.
> 
> You enjoy that curry mate, you aren't stepping on stage tomorrow so enjoy while you can


Caveman training mate, I like it :thumb: I would always edge on caution with the back, good form and keep it slow, that's you sorted 

Haha, too f*cking right it is...it's deadly, maybe just give her a little bit

I did mate, it was the business


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Caveman training mate, I like it :thumb: I would always edge on caution with the back, good form and keep it slow, that's you sorted
> 
> Haha, too f*cking right it is...it's deadly, maybe just give her a little bit
> 
> I did mate, it was the business


Yeah think I was a little eager today lol, next time will be good. Luckily I took it steady with the weight or I might not be so happy about it haha.

Yeah just a small dose will be good haha. Need to extract some next time I have it and freeze it ready :lol:

Glad you enjoyed your meal mate, you got much coming from MF?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah think I was a little eager today lol, next time will be good. Luckily I took it steady with the weight or I might not be so happy about it haha.
> 
> Yeah just a small dose will be good haha. Need to extract some next time I have it and freeze it ready :lol:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your meal mate, you got much coming from MF?


Nothing wrong with eagerness mate, at the end of the day you're doing more than 3/4 of the population and your ar*e is of the couch :thumb:

Lol, first woman to get man flu in history...I'll pick a god and pray :lol:

Yeah man, just the super lean meat stack. It's our first order, so just checking them out after a lot of people raving on here about them and it could save money :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Nothing wrong with eagerness mate, at the end of the day you're doing more than 3/4 of the population and your ar*e is of the couch :thumb:
> 
> Lol, first woman to get man flu in history...I'll pick a god and pray :lol:
> 
> Yeah man, just the super lean meat stack. It's our first order, so just checking them out after a lot of people raving on here about them and it could save money :thumb:


Very true mate, just need to make sure I don't put myself on the settee by being to eager lol.

MF are good mate, their chicken is mint. I don't buy anything else from there though because you can find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just watched the vids mate. Only criticism would be to get over the weight properly on your first rep on deads as it was far out in front of you if that makes sense. And slow them down. Form looked good though but I never arched back as much as that at the top with chest stuck out but see a lot that do.

Good work mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Very true mate, just need to make sure I don't put myself on the settee by being to eager lol.
> 
> MF are good mate, their chicken is mint. I don't buy anything else from there though because you can find it cheaper elsewhere.


Lol, it's too easy to sit down and vegetate

Okay, that's good to know mate...as you know saving money is priority atm. Where abouts you getting your other meats?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just watched the vids mate. Only criticism would be to get over the weight properly on your first rep on deads as it was far out in front of you if that makes sense. And slow them down. Form looked good though but I never arched back as much as that at the top with chest stuck out but see a lot that do.
> 
> Good work mate.


Yeah cheers mate. Will take it all on board and sort it next time.

How's it going mate? You seen the physio?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah cheers mate. Will take it all on board and sort it next time.
> 
> How's it going mate? You seen the physio?


I'm there at 12 today mate. Woman doing it this time and fcuking hate taking top off in front of anyone so feeling nervous.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How's everyone this morning?

I'm still in bed, leg is really painful this morning. I've took two codeine but it's not doing much.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Lol, it's too easy to sit down and vegetate
> 
> Okay, that's good to know mate...as you know saving money is priority atm. Where abouts you getting your other meats?


It is mate your right!!

I get my other stuff from Asda, here is the mince

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml#/product/910000875210

And that's where I get my fish too

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml#/product/910000468041

Everything except Whey and chicken comes from Asda 

You good today mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm there at 12 today mate. Woman doing it this time and fcuking hate taking top off in front of anyone so feeling nervous.


Fooking hell mate, if you hate taking your top off in front of people the rest of us have had it lol. Is this since you stopped training as much you feel this way?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> How's everyone this morning?
> 
> I'm still in bed, leg is really painful this morning. I've took two codeine but it's not doing much.


Morning mate, everything is great!! Feeling really good today thanks!! Aching nicely from my hammy's up to shoulders so its good.

What mg codeine you using? It sounds proper sh*t mate, hopefully it won't be to bad when you get the scan on Friday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Fooking hell mate, if you hate taking your top off in front of people the rest of us have had it lol. Is this since you stopped training as much you feel this way?


Ways felt like that mate but more so now as feel I look a proper mess. Oh well, prob still look ok compared to all the old biddies that go there lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ways felt like that mate but more so now as feel I look a proper mess. Oh well, prob still look ok compared to all the old biddies that go there lol.


Haha this is very true!! You can't think like that when it comes to stepping under the lights though!! Going to be in only a thong then lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha this is very true!! You can't think like that when it comes to stepping under the lights though!! Going to be in only a thong then lol.


On god don't! I'm dreading that lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, everything is great!! Feeling really good today thanks!! Aching nicely from my hammy's up to shoulders so its good.
> 
> What mg codeine you using? It sounds proper sh*t mate, hopefully it won't be to bad when you get the scan on Friday.


Good  did Abbi train with you yesterday?

They are 30mg tabs, all they do is make me tired but I can't sleep.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> On god don't! I'm dreading that lol.


You will of worked very hard when it comes to stage time so you should be showing it off lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> It is mate your right!!
> 
> I get my other stuff from Asda, here is the mince
> 
> ...


The missus started shopping in Aldi, but you get what you pay for tbf, it's not the best. I'll check out Asda. I just seen the order in the e-mails there. 15kg of meats for 75, not to shabby for the first order 

About to hit a shoulder session and came of the propranolol as I think my body have got used to them and there not that needed as I'm not reallt facing the problem sitting in the house, kind of a waste.

How's the paul and abbi house doing this morning mate? Hope everyones well :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Good  did Abbi train with you yesterday?
> 
> They are 30mg tabs, all they do is make me tired but I can't sleep.


She didn't train yesterday but she did come out with me and that's why I ache so bad!! She pushes me to get one more rep every time I feel like there is no more left so its amazing.

God if the 30mg aren't working then I don't know lol. I have only ever took 15mg and they are well strong to me. Two paracetamol and I am usually sorted because I don't touch anything like that unless I am desperate lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You will of worked very hard when it comes to stage time so you should be showing it off lol


Yeah suppose so mate. Just hope mi knackers don't fall out or something. Lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> The missus started shopping in Aldi, but you get what you pay for tbf, it's not the best. I'll check out Asda. I just seen the order in the e-mails there. 15kg of meats for 75, not to shabby for the first order
> 
> About to hit a shoulder session and came of the propranolol as I think my body have got used to them and there not that needed as I'm not reallt facing the problem sitting in the house, kind of a waste.
> 
> How's the paul and abbi house doing this morning mate? Hope everyones well :thumb:


My mum just got a job at Aldi and she raves on about it all the time!! Heard good things TBH but that's only off the telly and that. An honest UKM member is a better reviewer lol. With Asda you can do it all online and they do all the hard work of picking it and everything 

Yeah no point taking them if you feel they are doing nothing and like you say you don't go out anyway. Have you done the CBT stuff? All about the relaxation and that.

The house is all good today just sh*t weather outside, luckily no training today so won't get soaked while doing it!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah suppose so mate. Just hope mi knackers don't fall out or something. Lol.


Haha now that would be f*cking hilarious :lol: doing a front double bi pose with your bollox hanging out lmao


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah suppose so mate. Just hope mi knackers don't fall out or something. Lol.


They'll be too small to notice by then mate!! :lol:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

@paulandabbi :thumb: best of look with your goals mate..... sounds like your on track for some great results!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Spragga said:


> @paulandabbi :thumb: best of look with your goals mate..... sounds like your on track for some great results!!


Thanks a lot mate! Yeah its only early but feeling like I am in a better frame of mind this time.

Where in Nott's you from mate? I used to live right on the edge near Long Eaton.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> My mum just got a job at Aldi and she raves on about it all the time!! Heard good things TBH but that's only off the telly and that. An honest UKM member is a better reviewer lol. With Asda you can do it all online and they do all the hard work of picking it and everything
> 
> Yeah no point taking them if you feel they are doing nothing and like you say you don't go out anyway. Have you done the CBT stuff? All about the relaxation and that.
> 
> The house is all good today just sh*t weather outside, luckily no training today so won't get soaked while doing it!


Haha, reviews buy me in everytime mate! compare, compare and more comparing till I'm happy. The missus might like that, she's complaining about the coldness atm...I don't know why, i'm nice an warm lol!

I think she/the psych is going to talk to me about that today mate. But I have tried it by myself at home, with downloaded things like that. I don't really think it worked and you wake up with sore ears in the morning with those cushion earphones in all night! By I do meditate as much as possible.

:lol: You're luck is in today mate...but remember...snow is forecasted, that'll be somewhat unpleasant I would imagine! :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> She didn't train yesterday but she did come out with me and that's why I ache so bad!! She pushes me to get one more rep every time I feel like there is no more left so its amazing.
> 
> God if the 30mg aren't working then I don't know lol. I have only ever took 15mg and they are well strong to me. Two paracetamol and I am usually sorted because I don't touch anything like that unless I am desperate lol


Yeah I can't remember the last time I used pain killers.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spragga said:


> They'll be too small to notice by then mate!! :lol:


Thinking about it they already are now mate lol. Like fcuming almonds in size!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Yeah its only early but feeling like I am in a better frame of mind this time.
> 
> Where in Nott's you from mate? I used to live right on the edge near Long Eaton.


Basford mate....

Training in Long Eaton tonight.... Intrim gym?!?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Haha, reviews buy me in everytime mate! compare, compare and more comparing till I'm happy. The missus might like that, she's complaining about the coldness atm...I don't know why, i'm nice an warm lol!
> 
> I think she/the psych is going to talk to me about that today mate. But I have tried it by myself at home, with downloaded things like that. I don't really think it worked and you wake up with sore ears in the morning with those cushion earphones in all night! By I do meditate as much as possible.
> 
> :lol: You're luck is in today mate...but remember...snow is forecasted, that'll be somewhat unpleasant I would imagine! :tongue:


Yeah the online shopping from Asda is good, you pay £8 a month and can have unlimited deliveries for that and like I said before everything is cheapish there. The only problem is sometimes things don't come or get subbed for something totally different lmao.

Yeah Abbi is doing it at the minute but doesn't really like it. She wants the other way. She hasn't actually listened to the CD yet, it does sound like BS though lol.

Yeah its great when it snows I have to go out and shovel all the snow before I can train, it gets my warm up and stretching done though haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Spragga said:


> Basford mate....
> 
> Training in Long Eaton tonight.... Intrim gym?!?


Yeah I know it. Not sure if he still does but Shaun Davis used to own it I think. Never been in there but heard its pretty good.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I know it. Not sure if he still does but Shaun Davis used to own it I think. Never been in there but heard its pretty good.


He's sold it now mate, probably about 6 years ago, He was a freak mate. Its a proper old school spit and sawdust place...

There is a MMA studio above now but I just hit the weights


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Spragga said:


> He's sold it now mate, probably about 6 years ago, He was a freak mate. Its a proper old school spit and sawdust place...
> 
> There is a MMA studio above now but I just hit the weights


That shows how long its been since I was down there lol, avoid it now or its too much trouble haha.

He was a proper freak mate, my mum always tells me about how skinny he was growing up and then started that and it all changed haha.

There is a decent place in Stapleford as well that has a few BB's that go there. One of them was a champion in his day too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Shaun Davies is a good guy, he helped me alot when I was starting out.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah the online shopping from Asda is good, you pay £8 a month and can have unlimited deliveries for that and like I said before everything is cheapish there. The only problem is sometimes things don't come or get subbed for something totally different lmao.
> 
> Yeah Abbi is doing it at the minute but doesn't really like it. She wants the other way. She hasn't actually listened to the CD yet, it does sound like BS though lol.
> 
> Yeah its great when it snows I have to go out and shovel all the snow before I can train, it gets my warm up and stretching done though haha


Yeah, that subbing would annoy me! sounds alright all the same though mate.

I think it is mate and gave the thing a good listen too, even tried it while I slept and took time out my day to do it, but no difference. I think it's things you have to believe in yourself and not being told what what way to think. It's like someone trying to push a religion, it looks good on paper but has no hold on reality.

Haha, snow shoveling as warm up...I hope to see that posted when the snow arrives :thumb:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Shaun Davies is a good guy, he helped me alot when I was starting out.


Shaun is that you?!?!? lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spragga said:


> Shaun is that you?!?!? lol


 :lol: Shaun is a little older than me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> In!


Welcome mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> :lol: Shaun is a little older than me


Honestly up until about 2 years ago Shaun and Arnie where the only two BB's I knew lol. Shaun was my idol from a really young age, still never met him though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> :lol: Shaun is a little older than me


Isn't he going on for about 50 now as well?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, that subbing would annoy me! sounds alright all the same though mate.
> 
> I think it is mate and gave the thing a good listen too, even tried it while I slept and took time out my day to do it, but no difference. I think it's things you have to believe in yourself and not being told what what way to think. It's like someone trying to push a religion, it looks good on paper but has no hold on reality.
> 
> Haha, snow shoveling as warm up...I hope to see that posted when the snow arrives :thumb:


Yeah the subbing things can be annoying but it can be really good too. Sometimes you get something worth twice as much for the price you paid 1st time.

I think with this condition they need to find reason's why you have it not just try and brush them under the carpet and make you go out and that.

Yeah I will post a vid or some pictures lol, has it snowed up your way?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

He's a real nice dude(well was 6 years ago) got me signed framed photos of himself and bizarrely gave me some Dorian Yates coats?!?! I think they were too small for him!! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah he must be going on to 50ish, still in good shape though.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah the subbing things can be annoying but it can be really good too. Sometimes you get something worth twice as much for the price you paid 1st time.
> 
> I think with this condition they need to find reason's why you have it not just try and brush them under the carpet and make you go out and that.
> 
> Yeah I will post a vid or some pictures lol, has it snowed up your way?


That's quality mate!! So no mince for a loaf of tiger bread then? :lol:

Very eye opening today mate, things I've no noticed and not thought about...seems like one of the problems is I'm always ready for sh*t hitting the fan situations...and has everything to do with being younger. I never thought about that stuff...interesting.

:lol: Good man, wear something ridiculous :thumb: No man, no snow here funnily enough, you would think it being scotland we would suffer, but nothing yet...thank f*ck!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's quality mate!! So no mince for a loaf of tiger bread then? :lol:
> 
> Very eye opening today mate, things I've no noticed and not thought about...seems like one of the problems is I'm always ready for sh*t hitting the fan situations...and has everything to do with being younger. I never thought about that stuff...interesting.
> 
> :lol: Good man, wear something ridiculous :thumb: No man, no snow here funnily enough, you would think it being scotland we would suffer, but nothing yet...thank f*ck!


Haha, not quite that bad lol.

So it was a good session then mate!! This is what Abbi wants to have and they are just giving her this CBT BS!! Really happy it went well mate!!

Yeah I will see what I can do, you won't get to see me in a mankini though lmao


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, not quite that bad lol.
> 
> So it was a good session then mate!! This is what Abbi wants to have and they are just giving her this CBT BS!! Really happy it went well mate!!
> 
> Yeah I will see what I can do, you won't get to see me in a mankini though lmao


She should definitely get the pyschologist mate, an eye-opener for sure :thumb: She is going to give me a CD for that too, a better one apparently...but she picks everything apart and sh*t makes sense.

Damn! That was N0:1 on the list :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

For anyone that's read this that may be interested

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/247471-i-know-its-nearly-2014-but.html


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> She should definitely get the pyschologist mate, an eye-opener for sure :thumb: She is going to give me a CD for that too, a better one apparently...but she picks everything apart and sh*t makes sense.
> 
> Damn! That was N0:1 on the list :lol:


Yeah we will see at her next appointment because they have offered it if she wants it. Seems like its the right thing!

Lol, your lucks out today then haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah we will see at her next appointment because they have offered it if she wants it. Seems like its the right thing!
> 
> Lol, your lucks out today then haha


Good man, I recon it should help. It is weird talking to someone you don't know about personal sh*t, but it's a means to an end mate.

You burned it! You burned it all to hell!!...Foods here though :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Good man, I recon it should help. It is weird talking to someone you don't know about personal sh*t, but it's a means to an end mate.
> 
> You burned it! You burned it all to hell!!...Foods here though :thumb:


Yeah I imagine it would be weird because you have to go deep when talking. Like you say though its for a reason and hopefully it will help a lot.

Just seen your food mate!! Looks sexy haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I imagine it would be weird because you have to go deep when talking. Like you say though its for a reason and hopefully it will help a lot.
> 
> Just seen your food mate!! Looks sexy haha


Just tell Abbi that it's all fine and go ahead with that...it will help mate.

F*cking tell me about it mate!! In the freezer now lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Just tell Abbi that it's all fine and go ahead with that...it will help mate.
> 
> F*cking tell me about it mate!! In the freezer now lol


Yeah I think she will do that TBH mate. It does seem more like what she want's rather than this CBT bull

Bet your freezer is rammed now, I still have about 6kg of chicken so won't need to order just yet haha

You good mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I think she will do that TBH mate. It does seem more like what she want's rather than this CBT bull
> 
> Bet your freezer is rammed now, I still have about 6kg of chicken so won't need to order just yet haha
> 
> You good mate?


Morning mate. I think she would benefit from it without a doubt. I;ve only had 2 sessions and now I'm seeing and understanding it a lot more better and clearer. I think that sh*t works on people who can be suggested to easily and can change just like that without question. Not everyone is like that.

Haha, yes bud, it is. Not seen that full in a while, we got the wee freezer full and some on the big freezer. I'll have to check how to cook and what to cook with some of this stuff.

Feeling great mate, day of rest the day, so don't know what to with myself lol! Hows the paulandabbi household doing?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Morning mate. I think she would benefit from it without a doubt. I;ve only had 2 sessions and now I'm seeing and understanding it a lot more better and clearer. I think that sh*t works on people who can be suggested to easily and can change just like that without question. Not everyone is like that.
> 
> Haha, yes bud, it is. Not seen that full in a while, we got the wee freezer full and some on the big freezer. I'll have to check how to cook and what to cook with some of this stuff.
> 
> Feeling great mate, day of rest the day, so don't know what to with myself lol! Hows the paulandabbi household doing?


Yeah we will see next time she has an appointment. Definitely sounds good.

What do you want to cook mate? I might be able to help you, I fooking love to cook.

All good down here mate, I have a driving lesson in 25 mins and then its shoulders at 12.15. My day off was yesterday and my god it felt long lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah we will see next time she has an appointment. Definitely sounds good.
> 
> What do you want to cook mate? I might be able to help you, I fooking love to cook.
> 
> All good down here mate, I have a driving lesson in 25 mins and then its shoulders at 12.15. My day off was yesterday and my god it felt long lol.


I'm the same mate, love cooking, but never delt with veal. I need a change mate on the menu...any ideas would be great :thumb: I'll have to check out recipes on here too. I've made some belters recently, but a change is needed.

F*cking brilliant mate :thumb: my missus is looking into the same thing, it would make everything a lot easier and traveling would be easier too. Good luck bud, atleast if you learn in the winter you can deal with ice lol.

Love a shoulder day mate, enjoy that :thumb: ... I guess cleaning is all a dude can do on days off lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I'm the same mate, love cooking, but never delt with veal. I need a change mate on the menu...any ideas would be great :thumb: I'll have to check out recipes on here too. I've made some belters recently, but a change is needed.
> 
> F*cking brilliant mate :thumb: my missus is looking into the same thing, it would make everything a lot easier and traveling would be easier too. Good luck bud, atleast if you learn in the winter you can deal with ice lol.
> 
> Love a shoulder day mate, enjoy that :thumb: ... I guess cleaning is all a dude can do on days off lol


What veal cut is it mate? That will help us conjure something up 

Lesson went well so happy days, its something I wish I has started earlier but I am doing it now so its better late then never. You want to tell your wife to go for it mate. We can't wait till we can stop having to rely on people to take us places.

Shoulder day was great, Having Abbi there pushing me is amazing!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooo..............

training was great again now I have the boss(Abbi) pushing me every single rep I train harder than every. Fook knows what the neighbours think we are doing in the garden with all my grunting lmao.

Anyway just a quick write up as I don't go in to detail as I never do lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Soooooooooooooooo..............
> 
> training was great again now I have the boss(Abbi) pushing me every single rep I train harder than every. Fook knows what the neighbours think we are doing in the garden with all my grunting lmao.
> 
> Anyway just a quick write up as I don't go in to detail as I never do lol.


Sounds good mate. Your lucky! Leanne doesn't push me, does a little at times but just wish she would slap me about and get me fired up like how you see powerlifters train, whack each other on the back and scream at them etc. she wouldn't ever do that especially in a gym lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> What veal cut is it mate? That will help us conjure something up
> 
> Lesson went well so happy days, its something I wish I has started earlier but I am doing it now so its better late then never. You want to tell your wife to go for it mate. We can't wait till we can stop having to rely on people to take us places.
> 
> Shoulder day was great, Having Abbi there pushing me is amazing!!


I would say stir-fry in really knowing what you mean mate lol. That's all it says about the meat. any good recipes for stir-fry?

Awesome mate and yeah I agree it better to be self sufficient than relying on others. Just downloaded her a driving theory test thing, bloody 6+gb! lol!

Good man, so is that her just started today or just spotting?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Your lucky! Leanne doesn't push me, does a little at times but just wish she would slap me about and get me fired up like how you see powerlifters train, whack each other on the back and scream at them etc. she wouldn't ever do that especially in a gym lol.


Lol, jesus your lucky!! Abbi calls me loads of evil names and shouts at me the lot lol. She is there "come on you f*cking girl" or "one more rep you bitch" and so on haha.

If she slapped me though I would give up training and sulk in the corner haha. Can't stand being slapped, its like an insult rather than owt else. She could punch me just not slap me haha.

Are you well mate? You been physio?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I would say stir-fry in really knowing what you mean mate lol. That's all it says about the meat. any good recipes for stir-fry?
> 
> Awesome mate and yeah I agree it better to be self sufficient than relying on others. Just downloaded her a driving theory test thing, bloody 6+gb! lol!
> 
> Good man, so is that her just started today or just spotting?


Erm.... I will have a think on that one lol. Think I have a few idea's I will get back to you once I am home from school.

Yeah I brought that disc online because I don't download sh!t lol, should be doing my theory in the next couple of weeks 

She was just spotting today or rather shouting haha, see my post above


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Erm.... I will have a think on that one lol. Think I have a few idea's I will get back to you once I am home from school.
> 
> Yeah I brought that disc online because I don't download sh!t lol, should be doing my theory in the next couple of weeks
> 
> She was just spotting today or rather shouting haha, see my post above


Okay man, nice one :thumb:

Yeah, it's ridiculous mate, what the hell is on this disk?! Good luck dude, you'll pass it no bother 

LMFAO!! Mate, that is the best motivational talk I've heard! Bet that makes you lift well at the same time as bruising the ego a bit :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol, jesus your lucky!! Abbi calls me loads of evil names and shouts at me the lot lol. She is there "come on you f*cking girl" or "one more rep you bitch" and so on haha.
> 
> If she slapped me though I would give up training and sulk in the corner haha. Can't stand being slapped, its like an insult rather than owt else. She could punch me just not slap me haha.
> 
> Are you well mate? You been physio?


I love it. Gets you angry for a big set.

Yes mate and the woman smashed my back. Really done the muscle a lot of good and it's no where near as tight now. Not ready to be back to work yet though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Okay man, nice one :thumb:
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous mate, what the hell is on this disk?! Good luck dude, you'll pass it no bother
> 
> LMFAO!! Mate, that is the best motivational talk I've heard! Bet that makes you lift well at the same time as bruising the ego a bit :lol:


Abbi's way of pushing me really works, I don't think I have trained so hard every haha

You have everything on that dvd, got loads of tests and hazard perception aswell. Its a good disk and it helps when practicing, I still haven't failed but its certain I will when I go for my test haha

Still working on the recipe lol, need something good and a decent macros.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I love it. Gets you angry for a big set.
> 
> Yes mate and the woman smashed my back. Really done the muscle a lot of good and it's no where near as tight now. Not ready to be back to work yet though


Haha, you should call Leanne names instead and then she will slap you and you can smash your set :lol:

Glad to hear the back is feeling a bit better :thumb: no need to rush back to work though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, you should call Leanne names instead and then she will slap you and you can smash your set :lol:
> 
> Glad to hear the back is feeling a bit better :thumb: no need to rush back to work though


Thanks mate. Just popped a pic up in journal.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Lurking. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks mate. Just popped a pic up in journal.


Yeah had a look mate, how much has weight changed?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah had a look mate, how much has weight changed?


From when? I'm 14 stone 8 in the pic.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> From when? I'm 14 stone 8 in the pic.


From when you slow down training


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> From when you slow down training


I'm up 4lbs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Abbi's way of pushing me really works, I don't think I have trained so hard every haha
> 
> You have everything on that dvd, got loads of tests and hazard perception aswell. Its a good disk and it helps when practicing, I still haven't failed but its certain I will when I go for my test haha
> 
> Still working on the recipe lol, need something good and a decent macros.


Looks fun


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Abbi's way of pushing me really works, I don't think I have trained so hard every haha
> 
> You have everything on that dvd, got loads of tests and hazard perception aswell. Its a good disk and it helps when practicing, I still haven't failed but its certain I will when I go for my test haha
> 
> Still working on the recipe lol, need something good and a decent macros.


Some people respond to that mate. I would just p*ss myself laughing if someone was shouting stuff like that lol

Haha, take a beta-blocker before the test and be calm 

No probs man, looking forward to your idea mate :thumb:

Yous doing well on this freezing morning?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Some people respond to that mate. I would just p*ss myself laughing if someone was shouting stuff like that lol
> 
> Haha, take a beta-blocker before the test and be calm
> 
> ...


Haha, I feel like laughing to but its really good. You should try it 

I am really struggling because I am crap with the macros of stuff lol, I think I need @biglbs to help me because I have seen some of his crazy fusion food in the past 

All good today mate, lovely and fresh outside :thumb: How are you and your family?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Looks fun


It is great fun bigs :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I feel like laughing to but its really good. You should try it
> 
> I am really struggling because I am crap with the macros of stuff lol, I think I need @biglbs to help me because I have seen some of his crazy fusion food in the past
> 
> All good today mate, lovely and fresh outside :thumb: How are you and your family?


I used to train with a BIG boy last year and the year before and he did all that shouting, I just couldn't help but laugh mate...That's why I couldn't do it again, i got the feeling he though I was giving birth and being a d*ck about..."Come on LEE, PUSH, PUSH, PUSH!!"...awryt then :lol:

F*ck macros mate, I don't count that sh*t. I did give it ago before, but unless I'm near stage performance I wouldn't bother with it tbh. Shhhh...don't tell anyone :rolleye:

I did look outside and thought...that looks cold :lol: We are all well dude, missus just making me some egg stuff the now and going to munch that with avocado  ...Yous all behaving yourselfs?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I used to train with a BIG boy last year and the year before and he did all that shouting, I just couldn't help but laugh mate...That's why I couldn't do it again, i got the feeling he though I was giving birth and being a d*ck about..."Come on LEE, PUSH, PUSH, PUSH!!"...awryt then :lol:
> 
> F*ck macros mate, I don't count that sh*t. I did give it ago before, but unless I'm near stage performance I wouldn't bother with it tbh. Shhhh...don't tell anyone :rolleye:
> 
> I did look outside and thought...that looks cold :lol: We are all well dude, missus just making me some egg stuff the now and going to munch that with avocado  ...Yous all behaving yourselfs?


Haha that bloke sounds my kind of training partner. Might struggle with his accent though lol.

All good then mate, you should just flash fry it with some noddle, veg and black bean sauce and boom sexy stir fry is done.

Fooking p!ssed of at the minute as we received a letter today saying I need to attend an interview and looking at getting me in to work!! Abbi has had two f*cking appointments and they think I am ok to work now. This was her worst nightmare and its happening now.

Also haven't trained today as my mother decided to turn up two mins before I was due to go outside and she brought my nan so I had to see her and then it was to late to train. Doing it tomorrow instead 100%!!!!

How's your day been mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right so @solidcecil you said about having sweets and chocolate as a cheat throughout the day so I went shopping and brought these



Hope that isn't to many


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Right so @solidcecil you said about having sweets and chocolate as a cheat throughout the day so I went shopping and brought these
> 
> View attachment 140811
> 
> ...


 :lol: that's fine mate, crack on


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> :lol: that's fine mate, crack on


Haha, great stuff. I am going to stay awake till midnight and start lmao.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

things seem to be going well in here mate :thumb:

how you finding it all getting back into the swing of things?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> things seem to be going well in here mate :thumb:
> 
> how you finding it all getting back into the swing of things?


Yeah things are going well mate, have settled in better than expected TBH. How are you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Weight is down 3lbs as of this morning.

@solidcecil forgot to ask you about cardio so thought I would ask to see about starting Monday?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Weight is down 3lbs as of this morning.
> 
> @solidcecil forgot to ask you about cardio so thought I would ask to see about starting Monday?


Well done on the loss mate, that's great :thumb:

Yes just stick with 20mins HIIT postworkout for now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Well done on the loss mate, that's great :thumb:
> 
> Yes just stick with 20mins HIIT postworkout for now


All good mate, how's it going with you?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah things are going well mate, have settled in better than expected TBH. How are you mate?


That sounds great! Plus from your 3lb loss it seems you are def on the right track

I'm good, went to see an osteopath about my shoulder, seems to think it can be fixed so I'm thinking very positively about that


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All good mate, how's it going with you?


Not too bad, just resting up playing COD all day


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha that bloke sounds my kind of training partner. Might struggle with his accent though lol.
> 
> All good then mate, you should just flash fry it with some noddle, veg and black bean sauce and boom sexy stir fry is done.
> 
> ...


He's very well spoken tbh lol. He prefers england to scotland any day of the week mate.

I did that with it last night mate, peppers, garlic, chilli (from our chilli plant, which we have 6 plants of  ), pak choi, mange tous, baby sweetcorn, spring onion, soy sauce, cantonese sauce and egg noodles with the veal. Had a mate round before he headed of for his mad date thing, was enjoyed by all :thumb:

What's your current situation at the moment? JSA? You could become her carer mate and she would have to claim something else, but it'll be that nonsense to bed and means she can work her stuff and you can be there to support her.

You get that training done? You have nice day with the old ones?

I'm good bud, just going to hit legs soon  ...How's you and your family getting on mate? Abbi hitting the weights with you today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Not too bad, just resting up playing COD all day


Sounds like fun  I don't like them games although I have never played COD just from past experience.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> He's very well spoken tbh lol. He prefers england to scotland any day of the week mate.
> 
> I did that with it last night mate, peppers, garlic, chilli (from our chilli plant, which we have 6 plants of  ), pak choi, mange tous, baby sweetcorn, spring onion, soy sauce, cantonese sauce and egg noodles with the veal. Had a mate round before he headed of for his mad date thing, was enjoyed by all :thumb:
> 
> ...


Good choice by that man on liking England more :whistling:

That stir fry sounds mint mate, glad it went down well with everyone. You do enjoy cooking by the sounds of it.

We are on ESA, they have said I only have to turn up and explain the situation and all should be ok but you know what these f*ckers are like. It won't be that way at all, I will probably be signed up for some bullsh*t training course or something like that.

Never got the training done just been to busy and feel knackered for some reason. Not even started my cheat day yet because I can't be ars3d lol. Going to enjoy a bit of it later I think. Seems the weekends are not the time to be training for me!! Back on it Monday though as I am p*ssed off that I missed it!!

All good down here mate, Abbi is starting Monday.

How are you and the family? Any plans other than training for today?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Good choice by that man on liking England more :whistling:
> 
> That stir fry sounds mint mate, glad it went down well with everyone. You do enjoy cooking by the sounds of it.
> 
> ...


Aye, he's quite proud of it, with british tats all over him lol...needless to say he gets funny looks up this way 

Aye, love cooking dude! my mate kept me on the right track tbf, he's a been a chef for over 10years now.

They will try to look at your situation and look for ways not to pay you that specific thing mate. We decided to stay on JSA just to keep everything as normal as possible so it could to me like I was active looking, but I don't need to go to the places since the claim is in the missus name. Tell them how bad of an effect it would on your family life is you weran't there to help mate, they can't make you go out if it's going make your situation worse.

F*ck it mate, just enjoy your weekend off. It's bred into us to not doing anything over that period lol. As I said to someone else today, don't worry about the past training, missing, not getting the PB etc, look forward and know that'll do better. I think stress can really affect training, so learn to let things go mate :thumb:

Good man! She'll start with bench pressing you lol!! Good luck to her, it'll be good for both of you to train together 

We're all well, the missus is researching on how to make truffles for christmas, all sorts of types. We did Fudge last year and they went down great as a chrimbo present, so going the same route this year


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> That sounds great! Plus from your 3lb loss it seems you are def on the right track
> 
> I'm good, went to see an osteopath about my shoulder, seems to think it can be fixed so I'm thinking very positively about that


Only just seen this mate sorry! Yeah its all good, seem to be ok at the minute.

Glad to hear the shoulder isn't to bad!! Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Aye, he's quite proud of it, with british tats all over him lol...needless to say he gets funny looks up this way
> 
> Aye, love cooking dude! my mate kept me on the right track tbf, he's a been a chef for over 10years now.
> 
> ...


I would love to be a chef! Honestly one of my dream jobs even though most chefs work unreal hours.

We will have to see what they say next week. Going to flip if I have to haha, poor jobcentre worker will wish they called in sick lmao

I think stress does madly affects my training and attitude towards it and it seems to happen at times when I am really getting in to my training. I think I do need to unwind with it all and just let it go but with the Jobcentre stuff I can't because it could massively affect our benefits and that. Once the appointment is out the way it should be ok 

She will probably be benching me in no time lol, she is looking forward to it although she moans its to cold haha.

Mmmmmmm truffles. I want some  I will pay for some and you post them to me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right so I have been think and think I need to man the **** up and do legs on a Monday instead of Friday. That all good with you @solidcecil? Sorry to mess you about as I only changed it last week but don't want to miss it again.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Mate, Train heavy hard and often. Like a man possessed! Become a monster! Watch diet but in 1 year you can be awesome! Good luck, John


Hi mate, thanks for commenting. That's the plan for the next year or so. I feel I have a decent base so we will see what's possible.

Thanks again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I would love to be a chef! Honestly one of my dream jobs even though most chefs work unreal hours.
> 
> We will have to see what they say next week. Going to flip if I have to haha, poor jobcentre worker will wish they called in sick lmao
> 
> ...


It's great mate! I was chef when I was younger, one of my first jobs. But I felt head chefs or even second chefs put too much pressure on everyone else while they go about cooking steaks and f*cking off at stupid times. If you get a group of people to work with it can be great working in a kitchen :thumb: ...do it...start as a KP and work your way up mate 

I hear you mate. And they can be a shower of cvnts, but mind, their not emotionally attached to your situation so their views and decisions can be based on their mood at that time. Be nice to them and they will like it. When I was single dad looking for a job, I used to write all sorts in that book thing you got...like the question "What are you going to do now"..."eat some cake and probably do a poo" lol. I had relationship with that jobcentre, made the woman laugh everytime I was in.

Haha, no wonder it's cold mate! Get the hoodies on!! I'm sitting in my missus pink onesy as we speak, I'm very comfortable lol

I will send you some if you would like...going to starting soon testing the recipes in a couple of days :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> It's great mate! I was chef when I was younger, one of my first jobs. But I felt head chefs or even second chefs put too much pressure on everyone else while they go about cooking steaks and f*cking off at stupid times. If you get a group of people to work with it can be great working in a kitchen :thumb: ...do it...start as a KP and work your way up mate
> 
> I hear you mate. And they can be a shower of cvnts, but mind, their not emotionally attached to your situation so their views and decisions can be based on their mood at that time. Be nice to them and they will like it. When I was single dad looking for a job, I used to write all sorts in that book thing you got...like the question "What are you going to do now"..."eat some cake and probably do a poo" lol. I had relationship with that jobcentre, made the woman laugh everytime I was in.
> 
> ...


I might look in to it but the problem is being a porter would be proper poo money and we couldn't survive on it. I will definitely look in to it though as cooking nice food is a big passion of mine.

Maybe the nicer approach would be good but you see I look at the jobcentre workers the same as I do the police and its not a nice way haha. I see them as the same as they all enforce Government rules but one can arrest you and the other can proper fook you over and they take enjoyment out of doing it!!

Lol @ you in a pink onesie. Abbi is always begging me to get one, I'm a 19st lump and I don't think a onesie is my thing lmao.

I would love to try them mate, send me some testers and I will cover your costs. If they are good I might have to nick the recipe 

You got much planned for the night?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I might look in to it but the problem is being a porter would be proper poo money and we couldn't survive on it. I will definitely look in to it though as cooking nice food is a big passion of mine.
> 
> Maybe the nicer approach would be good but you see I look at the jobcentre workers the same as I do the police and its not a nice way haha. I see them as the same as they all enforce Government rules but one can arrest you and the other can proper fook you over and they take enjoyment out of doing it!!
> 
> ...


You are right mate. It's poo money for the sh*t work and long hours, but it can be a means to the end, which is getting a commi chef position. You should check out working tax credit and see what other benefits you can get. But that's something you can think about in the future. You are doing the right thing atm and helping out abbi.

Lol, yeah mate, there is those ones that can be right d*cks, but sometimes you get a decent one who wants to help. Think about having to deal with all those mental cases and drug and alcoholics that come in, it's hard to put a certain attitude to one side when you deal with that most of your day. Hope you get it sorted thought mate and they don't f*ck you over.

Mate, it's comfy...the missus took a photo for future bribing :lol:

PM me your address mate and we'll send some to you :thumb:

Relaxing mate, that session pooped me out, so it's going to be chilling and maybe a movie...Yous upto anything yourselves?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Right so I have been think and think I need to man the **** up and do legs on a Monday instead of Friday. That all good with you @solidcecil? Sorry to mess you about as I only changed it last week but don't want to miss it again.


Yes mate, that's fine. Just go back to how the layout was originally


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> You are right mate. It's poo money for the sh*t work and long hours, but it can be a means to the end, which is getting a commi chef position. You should check out working tax credit and see what other benefits you can get. But that's something you can think about in the future. You are doing the right thing atm and helping out abbi.
> 
> Lol, yeah mate, there is those ones that can be right d*cks, but sometimes you get a decent one who wants to help. Think about having to deal with all those mental cases and drug and alcoholics that come in, it's hard to put a certain attitude to one side when you deal with that most of your day. Hope you get it sorted thought mate and they don't f*ck you over.
> 
> ...


Yeah I will definitely see about in when Abbi is ready. Would love to run a pub and do some proper home made pub grub but just not eat it all the time. Although they do say you can't trust a skinny chef lol.

I don't think they will f*ck me over because they can't really argue with my case can they? Should be fine, if not we will sort it!!

Lol, Abbi has plenty of bribe pictures  I have plenty of her though too :lol:

I will PM address when your ready mate  Let me know how much it costs and I will get the money to you.

Not doing much at all mate, Abbi is watching X factor so thought I would chill on here. What film you planning on watching?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I will definitely see about in when Abbi is ready. Would love to run a pub and do some proper home made pub grub but just not eat it all the time. Although they do say you can't trust a skinny chef lol.
> 
> I don't think they will f*ck me over because they can't really argue with my case can they? Should be fine, if not we will sort it!!
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate and no I certainly wouldn't trust a skinny chef lol.

I don;t think they can mate. It's all reasonable enough so there's nothing to argue with. Your missus needs you, they got to understand that.

Haha! I see, did you use one for your avi :lol: I've not got much to use, although when I was facebook I posted a pic of her sleeping with my finger up her nose! :thumb:

Won't cost anything. Just let us know what you think. I'll PM when start the cooking.

Ooft! Is that c*ap still on! I recon maybe Evil Dead 2 mate...I spent last week with all 4boys watching the rest of Dragonball Z kai lol! The missus was not to happy with hours of that, so she'll like that choice of film


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Sounds good mate and no I certainly wouldn't trust a skinny chef lol.
> 
> I don;t think they can mate. It's all reasonable enough so there's nothing to argue with. Your missus needs you, they got to understand that.
> 
> ...


No I don't think they can argue so I will just relax about it and keep on track.

My wallpaper on my phone is off Abbi sleeping on the settee with her legs split one on top of it and one hanging off lol. Its not from a naughty angle though 

That's cool then mate, thanks a lot in advance 

I have got to watch X factor and the i'm a celeb lol, would be bored out my nut without ukm lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> No I don't think they can argue so I will just relax about it and keep on track.
> 
> My wallpaper on my phone is off Abbi sleeping on the settee with her legs split one on top of it and one hanging off lol. Its not from a naughty angle though
> 
> ...


Lol! Nice mate  ...wait...not from the naughty angle?! :nono:

Same mate, without UK-M I would have to face the oblivion of TV...but, i'm a celeb is no to bad...x factor is okay when the cr*p singers come on at the auditions. If someone is wreaking their career, I'll watch :devil2:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Lol! Nice mate  ...wait...not from the naughty angle?! :nono:
> 
> Same mate, without UK-M I would have to face the oblivion of TV...but, i'm a celeb is no to bad...x factor is okay when the cr*p singers come on at the auditions. If someone is wreaking their career, I'll watch :devil2:


Haha, she was fully clothed anyway  Not got any naughty pictures :whistling:

Yeah the funny ones are ok but its just a set up anyway so I don't like it. Its all a big conspiracy haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, she was fully clothed anyway  Not got any naughty pictures :whistling:
> 
> Yeah the funny ones are ok but its just a set up anyway so I don't like it. Its all a big conspiracy haha


Haha, No...I believe you mate, you would never do something like that  lol

Ooft! Right in there with conspiracy theory lol. It's all numbers and money mate.

You enjoying your rest days?

Sirloin steaks out for tonight mate, day of rest is commencing right now :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Haha, No...I believe you mate, you would never do something like that  lol
> 
> Ooft! Right in there with conspiracy theory lol. It's all numbers and money mate.
> 
> ...


I would never take naughty picture of/with Abbi :laugh: :innocent:

It is all money and that's why I don't like them. Can't stand sh*t like TOWIE either because its all fake.

The weekend has been alright mate, not done anything really just chilled. What about you? You had a decent one?

Steak sounds gooooooooooood!  How do you have yours?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just sticking my nose in.

As you were..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just sticking my nose in.
> 
> As you were..


Cheers mate  All is good here thanks. Looking forward to legs tomorrow :thumb:

When you starting you GH?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I would never take naughty picture of/with Abbi :laugh: :innocent:
> 
> It is all money and that's why I don't like them. Can't stand sh*t like TOWIE either because its all fake.
> 
> ...


Oh right, so it's naughty pics WITH you in them then...that's what I;m reading :lol:

TV is just sh*t mate lets be honest. Whenever the missus and kids are out I turn the f*cker off and stick some music on 

I'm just cleaning the house the now mate...kinda :rolleye: Enjoy the rest day though, but my a*se and legs are stinging!

Medium rare of course mate, no other way to have it...I would settle for medium, but Falcon Punch the p*ick who did it more than that :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Oh right, so it's naughty pics WITH you in them then...that's what I;m reading :lol:
> 
> TV is just sh*t mate lets be honest. Whenever the missus and kids are out I turn the f*cker off and stick some music on
> 
> ...


There is a few with me too haha, she sells them so I oblige lol.

Not to keen on much TV TBH either mate, like watching football and other sports but not much else really. You in to any sports other than BB?

The couple of days after legs from great aren't they lol, nothing better than leg doms.........not!!!

Oh you have it raw then lol, got no chance of me eating it like that. I will take the punch and have it medium well please haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate  All is good here thanks. Looking forward to legs tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> When you starting you GH?


Good, how's everyone else?

I did my first shot last night. Doing 6iu for the first 4 times upto 8iu m/w/f


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Good, how's everyone else?
> 
> I did my first shot last night. Doing 6iu for the first 4 times upto 8iu m/w/f


Family are great thanks, eldest daughter going to watch the lights being turned on in turn with her friend so just getting her ready.

Will keep an eye out for your posts about it as I want to learn


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Family are great thanks, eldest daughter going to watch the lights being turned on in turn with her friend so just getting her ready.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for your posts about it as I want to learn


Cool, how old is she? Is it anyone good turning them on?

Ok mate, if you ever want to know anything just ask. I will probably keep the original 'quad tear' thread updated


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Cool, how old is she? Is it anyone good turning them on?
> 
> Ok mate, if you ever want to know anything just ask. I will probably keep the original 'quad tear' thread updated


She is 6 next week, she is going with her friends parents too not on her own lol

Yeah that's mint mate, wouldn't know what questions to ask as I know nothing so will just read for now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> There is a few with me too haha, she sells them so I oblige lol.
> 
> Not to keen on much TV TBH either mate, like watching football and other sports but not much else really. You in to any sports other than BB?
> 
> ...


Oh aye, I'll leave it there with your bedroom shenanigans lol

Atm I'm getting the Froch fight, so boxing and UFC are the most watched and I love to catch the motocross when I can. I used to be into more but my time isn't as free as it used to be with the kids and no-one else in this house likes sports...yet  ...I've played all sorts though and used to play rugby 

I love it mate, not being able to walk, the agonizing walk up and down the stairs, living on the knifes edge..."oh sh*t am I gonna die falling down these stairs!!" :lol:

No way mate, there's not a chance...You ever had meduim rare? It's not as raw as you would think tbf...well, it's not blue! lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> She is 6 next week, she is going with her friends parents too not on her own lol
> 
> Yeah that's mint mate, wouldn't know what questions to ask as I know nothing so will just read for now


 :lol: I did wonder as I thought Abbi is only 22?

Ok, I'm hoping it will help with my recovery. At the moment my leg is still swelling up more, even my foot has swollen a bit!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Oh aye, I'll leave it there with your bedroom shenanigans lol
> 
> Atm I'm getting the Froch fight, so boxing and UFC are the most watched and I love to catch the motocross when I can. I used to be into more but my time isn't as free as it used to be with the kids and no-one else in this house likes sports...yet  ...I've played all sorts though and used to play rugby
> 
> ...


Probably good to leave it or this will get moved to Adult Lounge and I can't go in there lol.

I played rugby too but still to this day don't understand the rules. Because of my size I was just told to get the ball and run lmao. Might get it to it again when I get some fitness. You enjoy the UFC then? Never really watched it but think I should watch it.

The worst part of leg doms for me is when you need s sh!t lmao, can't lower on to the toilet and end up nearly breaking the seat :laugh:

I have seen medium rare and that's enough lol, I don't want my meat to still be alive when I eat it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> :lol: I did wonder as I thought Abbi is only 22?
> 
> Ok, I'm hoping it will help with my recovery. At the moment my leg is still swelling up more, even my foot has swollen a bit!


Lol yeah she is 22. Mum at 16 married at 17 

From the bits I have read about it, it should help. I hope it does for you mate, can imagine it is a pretty horrible feeling to have not just the injury itself but the mental aspect too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol yeah she is 22. Mum at 16 married at 17
> 
> From the bits I have read about it, it should help. I hope it does for you mate, can imagine it is a pretty horrible feeling to have not just the injury itself but the mental aspect too.


Don't waste any time then 

Yeah I hate just sitting around and plus it takes me ages to do anything as I have to use crutches to move anywhere!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Don't waste any time then
> 
> Yeah I hate just sitting around and plus it takes me ages to do anything as I have to use crutches to move anywhere!


Didn't back then lol, she is to gorgeous to miss out on haha

I can imagine mate, the crutches would be the worst bit for me too. Hopefully though in a week or two you might be able to walk about without them.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Didn't back then lol, she is to gorgeous to miss out on haha
> 
> I can imagine mate, the crutches would be the worst bit for me too. Hopefully though in a week or two you might be able to walk about without them.


I haven't seen her face so il have to trust you 

Yeah it's a pain doing everything, have to balance on one leg in the shower and then I can't put my socks on :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I haven't seen her face so il have to trust you
> 
> Yeah it's a pain doing everything, have to balance on one leg in the shower and then I can't put my socks on :lol:


Here you go mate


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

whats that on her tongue:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cypssk said:


> whats that on her tongue:lol:


A St George Cross on a tongue bar


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> View attachment 140948
> View attachment 140949


Well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Well done mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Well done mate :thumbup1:


Amen to that...... :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> View attachment 140948
> View attachment 140949


She's beautiful.... How did you land her?? Bribery ? Blackmail?? Lol just kidding


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> She's beautiful.... How did you land her?? Bribery ? Blackmail?? Lol just kidding


Well I know for sure it wasn't my good looks or amazing body haha, maybe it was all my money oh wait I haven't got any  Must be my huge...............now that's a lie too.

I guess its just opposites attract lmao


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Well I know for sure it wasn't my good looks or amazing body haha, maybe it was all my money oh wait I haven't got any  Must be my huge...............now that's a lie too.
> 
> I guess its just opposites attract lmao


Hahah yeah must be lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah yeah must be lol.


You saying I'm ugly? :angry: lol

Abbi said thanks BTW


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Abbi is really gorgeous...lucky boy...now just you look after her.......


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Abbi is really gorgeous...lucky boy...now just you look after her.......


I always do flubs  I know how lucky I am so I try to treat her good.

Hope your well.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> You saying I'm ugly? :angry: lol
> 
> Abbi said thanks BTW


Hahaha would I ever?? Hah


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Probably good to leave it or this will get moved to Adult Lounge and I can't go in there lol.
> 
> I played rugby too but still to this day don't understand the rules. Because of my size I was just told to get the ball and run lmao. Might get it to it again when I get some fitness. You enjoy the UFC then? Never really watched it but think I should watch it.
> 
> ...


Tbh, neither did I fully mate, just knew what I was supposed to do lol. I don't mate, too many injuries could occur playing that now. UFC is great mate although GPS (George st.Pierre) last win is a bit shady...and then he goes on about taking a break lol

Lmao!! That's true mate, nothing worse than lowering down...just aim and fire :lol:

It was amazing mate! Tbh, the best steak I've ever had, which puts the missus step dads steak cooking in second :rolleye:

I see you missus has a tongue piercing too mate :thumb: F*cking awesome eh?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Tbh, neither did I fully mate, just knew what I was supposed to do lol. I don't mate, too many injuries could occur playing that now. UFC is great mate although GPS (George st.Pierre) last win is a bit shady...and then he goes on about taking a break lol
> 
> Lmao!! That's true mate, nothing worse than lowering down...just aim and fire :lol:
> 
> ...


Might have to see about UFC then! Sounds like it has as many conspiracies as X Factor lmao. I bet its on Sky though isn't it?

Glad the steak was good mate  Nothing better to eat than the best steaks!!

Yeah the tongue bar is grrrrrrrrrrrrreat haha.

How are you today mate? Family well?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Reet so a training update.........

Holy poop 80 squats is unreal. I swear I thought I was going to die plus there was hack squats too which were just as horrible especially as it was my 1st time doing them.

Got to see how the next couple of days go now as the doms are going to kill haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

80 squats? wow, lots of reps ? 

Im doing GVT at the moment, thats a killer, you doing the same?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> 80 squats? wow, lots of reps ?
> 
> Im doing GVT at the moment, thats a killer, you doing the same?


Not got a clue what it is mate. Is GVT the 10x10 thing?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Legs are sore as f*ck today! Got lucky this morning as my daughters friend and mum were walking by the house on way to school so she offered to take my daughter!! Saved a lot of silly walking


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup @Milky, tried to PM you but wouldn't send. Just letting you know the courier is booked and should be with you Friday. Sorry for the delay my printer fooked up and I had to cancel it once.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Might have to see about UFC then! Sounds like it has as many conspiracies as X Factor lmao. I bet its on Sky though isn't it?
> 
> Glad the steak was good mate  Nothing better to eat than the best steaks!!
> 
> ...


It is on PPV I think mate. But just download it mate 

Medium rare...you don't know what you're missing mate  lol

Haha! Yes indeed mate...missus, has got venom bites, tunnels, septum and she had the back of her neck pierced too?! WTF! But the tongue is spot on 

I'm good ma man, just waiting for my order from MP. Family are great, back to school the day for the oldest and they have got over their cold, the one I never got :thumb:

How's your household doing the day mate?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Leg doms are the best pal! Look forward to getting them tomorrow after yesterdays session. I seem to get them the day after the day after if that makes sense.

GVT helped a lot for just in terms of adding weight to what I was able to move, so should work wonders for you. :thumb:

Keep up the good work pal, and Abbi looks mint :whistling: :clap:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> It is on PPV I think mate. But just download it mate
> 
> Medium rare...you don't know what you're missing mate  lol
> 
> ...


I definitely won't be watching it then. I pay £12.12 a month for TV and that p!sses me off lol.

What I am missing by not eating medium rare is blood all over my plate lol, nothing else at all 

Now you have gone and done it with these piercings lol, Abbi wants the venom bites mg: could be good though...... :innocent:

What you got coming from MP? I haven't used them yet. Tried Matrix, Go Nutrition, Bulk Powders, Pro-10 and Maxi-Raw but not them or TPW yet.

The house is great mate, not doing a lot as legs won't let me haha.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Leg doms are the best pal! Look forward to getting them tomorrow after yesterdays session. I seem to get them the day after the day after if that makes sense.
> 
> GVT helped a lot for just in terms of adding weight to what I was able to move, so should work wonders for you. :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work pal, and Abbi looks mint :whistling: :clap:


Aup mate, they are one of them things that you love to hate I think. Love why I have them but hate having them at the same time.(hope @Suprakill4 doesn't see that sentence it has so many hates in he will get a semi lmao)

Thanks a lot for popping in and perving on my wife lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I definitely won't be watching it then. I pay £12.12 a month for TV and that p!sses me off lol.
> 
> What I am missing by not eating medium rare is blood all over my plate lol, nothing else at all
> 
> ...


Jump on piratebay or some other site mate. I recently threatened sky with a move to talk talk and the dropped my bill vrom an average 50-70pm to a solid 36 for the a year :thumb: . I don't watch TV as much, i just download whatever I want.

Haha, she should get them mate  ...piercings are great, I got my septum done at Download 2010, but took it out a few weeks ago, will probably get my lip done again, had that doen twice but had to take it out for work and then college :cursing:

Just got Total Peptide, Creapure and BCAA's, still have Alpha Men too from the last buy. Their decent enough tbh, i got the creapure free 

YUS!! Good man, destroyed the poor wee legs haha :thumb: Atleast you didn't need to walk all the way to school, bonus!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Jump on piratebay or some other site mate. I recently threatened sky with a move to talk talk and the dropped my bill vrom an average 50-70pm to a solid 36 for the a year :thumb: . I don't watch TV as much, i just download whatever I want.
> 
> Haha, she should get them mate  ...piercings are great, I got my septum done at Download 2010, but took it out a few weeks ago, will probably get my lip done again, had that doen twice but had to take it out for work and then college :cursing:
> 
> ...


That's good that is. I am with TalkTalk already, they are all good but Sky at £36 is good. I would happily pay that much 

Abbi wants a few too! She was going to have flowers tattooed down here arm and have diamante studs and the pollen part of the flower. Will see about the venom one though definitely. Maybe a Christmas present for us both :devil2: haha

Yeah got lucky toay only had to take one daughter at 12 and they got picked up by granddad.

What other sites are good for downloading because I got told Piratebay is crap??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, they are one of them things that you love to hate I think. Love why I have them but hate having them at the same time.(hope @Suprakill4 doesn't see that sentence it has so many hates in he will get a semi lmao)
> 
> Thanks a lot for popping in and perving on my wife lol


It's full lob mate not semi. Just sent abbi a pic to show her......... Lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's full lob mate not semi. Just sent abbi a pic to show her......... Lol.


I wondered what she was on about when she said she had an email with a manky maggot on it lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I wondered what she was on about when she said she had an email with a manky maggot on it lmao


Lol. What you mean is she said 'oh I wander why someone's sent me a pic of a donkey's bits, oh no, scrolled out and it's Kieren stood naked like a stallion' haha.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> That's good that is. I am with TalkTalk already, they are all good but Sky at £36 is good. I would happily pay that much
> 
> Abbi wants a few too! She was going to have flowers tattooed down here arm and have diamante studs and the pollen part of the flower. Will see about the venom one though definitely. Maybe a Christmas present for us both :devil2: haha
> 
> ...


How much you paying for them now? I was nearly bought in by talk talk, went to cancel with sky and we struck a decent bargain...although the missus was giving "no, no, we're moving" until i took the phone and struck that belter :thumb:

Nice idea for tats mate, will the diamonties not come out in time? Tats and piercing are awesome, the one on my back was my first tat and it was pleasant experience until the very end lol. That would be a great prezzie for you both 

Nice!! Dodged that bullet, happy days for you!!

Piratebay is fine in my opinion, but if you want choice, type in "comein" in google and click the first link, that'll give you about 5 different torrents sites, but TPB is fine tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. What you mean is she said 'oh I wander why someone's sent me a pic of a donkey's bits, oh no, scrolled out and it's Kieren stood naked like a stallion' haha.


Abbi said it was more like a mare


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> How much you paying for them now? I was nearly bought in by talk talk, went to cancel with sky and we struck a decent bargain...although the missus was giving "no, no, we're moving" until i took the phone and struck that belter :thumb:
> 
> Nice idea for tats mate, will the diamonties not come out in time? Tats and piercing are awesome, the one on my back was my first tat and it was pleasant experience until the very end lol. That would be a great prezzie for you both
> 
> ...


£30 a month with TalkTalk so you have a bargain! I wouldn't change to them from Sky at that price.

I am not sure with them being pierced in they might stay but might need re doing after a bit. Something I will definitely look in to before she does it. Your mad if you enjoy tattoos lol, cant stand the pain but like the look 

Might check it out then, I have used Utorrent in the past but I tried to download 3 different films and something was wrong with 2 of them :confused1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> £30 a month with TalkTalk so you have a bargain! I wouldn't change to them from Sky at that price.
> 
> I am not sure with them being pierced in they might stay but might need re doing after a bit. Something I will definitely look in to before she does it. Your mad if you enjoy tattoos lol, cant stand the pain but like the look
> 
> Might check it out then, I have used Utorrent in the past but I tried to download 3 different films and something was wrong with 2 of them :confused1:


You're cheaper mate! lol...I had to scroll up, can see why you got confused no thanks to me, i meant 36pm for a year. Is your bill going to increase?

I recon they might mate, the missus had 2studs in her neck and they eventually came out. Tats are great mate, I was dozing off when she did the outline of it. The pain is very bareable. The look is good, but to an extent lol

Jst be careful with what you download bud. Kickasstorrents is a great one, but TPB is the usual these days


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> You're cheaper mate! lol...I had to scroll up, can see why you got confused no thanks to me, i meant 36pm for a year. Is your bill going to increase?
> 
> I recon they might mate, the missus had 2studs in her neck and they eventually came out. Tats are great mate, I was dozing off when she did the outline of it. The pain is very bareable. The look is good, but to an extent lol
> 
> Jst be careful with what you download bud. Kickasstorrents is a great one, but TPB is the usual these days


I wasn't confused lol, I mean I would happily pay the extra to have Sky 

Well that's sh!t then! Can you get the same place pierced twice or will it have to be slightly different? I am a girl when it comes to tattoos lol, not liking the pain at all. Will stand it but just don't like it.

Yeah I only download films that I know of as I don't have a clue haha. Will check out that site soon.

Much planned for the evening?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I wasn't confused lol, I mean I would happily pay the extra to have Sky
> 
> Well that's sh!t then! Can you get the same place pierced twice or will it have to be slightly different? I am a girl when it comes to tattoos lol, not liking the pain at all. Will stand it but just don't like it.
> 
> ...


Lol, doh, got ye mate :wacko:

Yeah man, you can get the same placed pierced, I did that with my lip. Hahaha, I thought the same mate, i hate needles and had no problem with that.

What Kinda films you like bud, I've seen a lot...probably too much lol. That sites just gives you place to find the torrents sites, since there all banned or hidden now.

Just finished a workout :thumb: bath, eat and I'm a celeb  . Got the boys cleaning their room, messy little f*ckers!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Lol, doh, got ye mate :wacko:
> 
> Yeah man, you can get the same placed pierced, I did that with my lip. Hahaha, I thought the same mate, i hate needles and had no problem with that.
> 
> ...


I will watch near enough anything really mate, not to in to things where I have to think to much or I just literally sit there thinking and forget what the film was about lol. What about you? Any suggestions?

Haha, our daughters have to clean there room everyday or they stay in it!! How old are your boys? If they are around the same ages as mine(6,4 and 2) then I sympathise lmao. Only joking I love them really :innocent:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I will watch near enough anything really mate, not to in to things where I have to think to much or I just literally sit there thinking and forget what the film was about lol. What about you? Any suggestions?
> 
> Haha, our daughters have to clean there room everyday or they stay in it!! How old are your boys? If they are around the same ages as mine(6,4 and 2) then I sympathise lmao. Only joking I love them really :innocent:


I have loads mate. A great old one you have to see if not already...The Million Pound Note. It's old remember, but pretty funny. If you like comedies, maybe stonner one, Jay and Silent Bob...there is too many to be fair lol...but if you're looking for a new one to download I would recommend 2 Guns :thumb:

That's the way to do it mate lol. I have 4boys, but 2 stay with here with me and their 8 and coming up for 3. In the process of getting my other boys here, cause there mums a nutball! Haha, all daughters bud? I got all 4 boys! I was wanting a daddies little princess...but one can be gay so I can at least scare the boyfriends


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks a lot for popping in and perving on my wife lol


Says the man with a picture of his wifes chest as an avi..... :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I have loads mate. A great old one you have to see if not already...The Million Pound Note. It's old remember, but pretty funny. If you like comedies, maybe stonner one, Jay and Silent Bob...there is too many to be fair lol...but if you're looking for a new one to download I would recommend 2 Guns :thumb:
> 
> That's the way to do it mate lol. I have 4boys, but 2 stay with here with me and their 8 and coming up for 3. In the process of getting my other boys here, cause there mums a nutball! Haha, all daughters bud? I got all 4 boys! I was wanting a daddies little princess...but one can be gay so I can at least scare the boyfriends


I will have a look about for them films. Absolutely love stoner films, they have me in stitches. Things like Superbad, Harold and Kumar and things like that, love 'em  Looking forward to seeing 2 guns as well.

I have 2 girls and a boy so the protection thing will be in his hands lol, I will teach him to look after them and he will be in the gym from 10 haha. You were young when you had kids then weren't you? I actually lol'd at the gay thing lmao, desperate times desperate measure haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Says the man with a picture of his wifes chest as an avi..... :lol:


Haha, well I like to share the love


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rest day today so happy days  Legs are still killing and chest has caught up a bit to but not as bad as last week so all good.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I will have a look about for them films. Absolutely love stoner films, they have me in stitches. Things like Superbad, Harold and Kumar and things like that, love 'em  Looking forward to seeing 2 guns as well.
> 
> I have 2 girls and a boy so the protection thing will be in his hands lol, I will teach him to look after them and he will be in the gym from 10 haha. You were young when you had kids then weren't you? I actually lol'd at the gay thing lmao, desperate times desperate measure haha


If you like stonner films, you will love Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back :thumb: One of the favs mate! Pineapple Express too  You'll find the them all on TPB

Haha, that's a good plan! At 10! lol. Funny, i watched this show last night about Americas strongest family and the boy at 11 was lifting some heavy **** and the little girl at 5 was doing it also!! Crazy family. Just after I got my first house after being homeless this persistent woman moved in lol, I was 20 when I had my first one, he stays with me.

I don't mind bud, happiness comes first as long as it's not in your face gay and they act like a girl. Defeats the purpose of being gay does it not? lol

How's yous all doing this fine morning? Legs for me today, I'm not up for it, but needs must.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> If you like stonner films, you will love Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back :thumb: One of the favs mate! Pineapple Express too  You'll find the them all on TPB
> 
> Haha, that's a good plan! At 10! lol. Funny, i watched this show last night about Americas strongest family and the boy at 11 was lifting some heavy **** and the little girl at 5 was doing it also!! Crazy family. Just after I got my first house after being homeless this persistent woman moved in lol, I was 20 when I had my first one, he stays with me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I love Pineapple express. Will definitely look for that other one soon.

That's what I would love to do but only if it wouldn't affect his health in the future. Got 8 years till he is 10 so will look in to it and see the implications it could have. Really want him to start though lol

I was 20 too when we had our 1st one, Abbi was 16  I like your approach to it mate, I suppose with 4 boys you have to be prepared as it may happen. I think I would be the same though as long as he wasn't to camp and that I would be ok. If he was like Louis Spence or that Rylan bloke I don't think I could do it lmao

All good today mate, Abbi is having a lie down as she has a migraine  Yeah mate get it done, feel like sh!t if you miss a session.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I love Pineapple express. Will definitely look for that other one soon.
> 
> That's what I would love to do but only if it wouldn't affect his health in the future. Got 8 years till he is 10 so will look in to it and see the implications it could have. Really want him to start though lol
> 
> ...


Just get him interested slowly and take your time, if you push it, kids push back sometimes. I'm starting my boys off around 14...but like you, it'll be early for light things like press-ups and pull-ups and body weight sh*t...their wee bones and bodies have to grow. Luckily my boys love to watch me train, so got a good start going. The 2year cries if I don't let him in the room lol...it's a leg day, no chance!

Best time to have kids tbh. When they grow up to say about 20, we will only be 40!! and still fit and healthy enough to spend time and do tonnes of boring new age stuff with them lol. No mate, no of that cr*p, it would be too much...funny how some gay men act like woman, when they are supposed to be attracted to men and some lesbians act like men and want to look like a man, but expect other lesbians to be with them? Where's the logic :confused1:

Ouch man! F*cking evil those migranes. Is she on anything for the anxiety? Propranolol is supposed to take away the symptoms of anxiety but also helps with migranes. Could be something to look into. Haha, I know, shake and creapure down me, 15mins and I'm off


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Just get him interested slowly and take your time, if you push it, kids push back sometimes. I'm starting my boys off around 14...but like you, it'll be early for light things like press-ups and pull-ups and body weight sh*t...their wee bones and bodies have to grow. Luckily my boys love to watch me train, so got a good start going. The 2year cries if I don't let him in the room lol...it's a leg day, no chance!
> 
> Best time to have kids tbh. When they grow up to say about 20, we will only be 40!! and still fit and healthy enough to spend time and do tonnes of boring new age stuff with them lol. No mate, no of that cr*p, it would be too much...funny how some gay men act like woman, when they are supposed to be attracted to men and some lesbians act like men and want to look like a man, but expect other lesbians to be with them? Where's the logic :confused1:
> 
> Ouch man! F*cking evil those migranes. Is she on anything for the anxiety? Propranolol is supposed to take away the symptoms of anxiety but also helps with migranes. Could be something to look into. Haha, I know, shake and creapure down me, 15mins and I'm off


I am hoping my son will show that sort of interest too but at the minute he naps when I train so doesn't see me doing it but in Summer I will get him outside so he can see what I am up to. Need to get him in to footie as well lol.

I feel the same mate, wouldn't want to be any older than I was when we had our 1st. My mum was only 36 when she became a nan lol but hopefully I will be a little older when I become a granddad  Your 2 years ahead of me with a boy too so you will be a granddad before you know it lmao. Scary sh*t when you think about it mg:

It is crazy with the way it all works, I find it madness but it works for them and they don't affect me in anyway so let them be 

No she isn't on anything yet. I spoke with her worker yesterday and she said she will see her for a bit longer and then refer her to the next stage. That will probably be when the meds come in to it although they might not because she doesn't have panic attacks as such because she literally doesn't leave the house.

How did the leg session go? Updated journal yet?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I am hoping my son will show that sort of interest too but at the minute he naps when I train so doesn't see me doing it but in Summer I will get him outside so he can see what I am up to. Need to get him in to footie as well lol.
> 
> I feel the same mate, wouldn't want to be any older than I was when we had our 1st. My mum was only 36 when she became a nan lol but hopefully I will be a little older when I become a granddad  Your 2 years ahead of me with a boy too so you will be a granddad before you know it lmao. Scary sh*t when you think about it mg:
> 
> ...


Haha, whatever way we want them to turn out they'll do the bloody opposite mate! lol

36! She must have loved you for that one bud :lol: Still, she's going to be young enough to have all the fun too when their older. Haha, scary now that you've said it!

England must work different mate, the docs here just throw meds at you and I got my worker pretty quick, maybe their used to use nutballs up here :stuart:

Session went okay mate, was f*cked very early on, but finished it, it's up man :thumb:

How yous all doing? f*cking too cold here!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

@paulandabbi - Hope you're still training pal, and it's all going well with Abbi slapping you in the face and what not :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

@paulandabbi - what's cracking? You're posting everywhere except where it matters.... :nono:


----------

